# House Insurance



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a company for house insurance please? We have completed on our villa and this is the next job on the list!

By the way - just for information if you're buying property now - when we went to the Land Registry office to pay our transfer tax and obtain the deeds, the woman behind the counter charged us 2000 Euros for applying for them. This was in addition to the transfer tax. She said it was a new tax in Paphos, even our solicitor didn't know about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

exup said:


> Can anyone recommend a company for house insurance please? We have completed on our villa and this is the next job on the list!
> 
> By the way - just for information if you're buying property now - when we went to the Land Registry office to pay our transfer tax and obtain the deeds, the woman behind the counter charged us 2000 Euros for applying for them. This was in addition to the transfer tax. She said it was a new tax in Paphos, even our solicitor didn't know about it.


Hi!

You mean you paid 2000 € extra to change name in the Title Deed plus the Transfer Fee?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That sounds very iffy to me I will ask my solicitor tomorrow because it does not seem right. He will find out if this is indeed a new tax but I really can't see how they can charge just for applying for your deeds on top of the actual cost of the deeds.


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

We thought it was iffy too but our solicitor asked why we had to pay and what options we had. She was told that in order to pay for our transfer tax and deeds we had to pay. If I remember rightly it was something to do with a payment for registering the assignment before we could pay for our transfer tax in order to get deeds. We were doing everything on the same day and the woman commented that usually you pay the assignment fee first and it was seen as avoiding this tax if we did the whole process at the same time. (We also had to pay 30 euros for a man in reception to stamp our signatures.) Our solicitor said that the 2000 euros was not paid as far as she knew in any other area.
Any suggestions for house insurance?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

Veronica said:


> That sounds very iffy to me I will ask my solicitor tomorrow because it does not seem right. He will find out if this is indeed a new tax but I really can't see how they can charge just for applying for your deeds on top of the actual cost of the deeds.


To me it looks like a scam, that's why I asked:

Anders


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Unfortunately Anders when we were standing there wanting to complete and not sure about procedures, we had no choice. I just wanted to make other people in the same position aware as it is an additional cost not expected. It would be interesting to know if any other people were charged too.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We use Topquotes and are happy with their service and ability either beat or match lower prices.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

exup said:


> Unfortunately Anders when we were standing there wanting to complete and not sure about procedures, we had no choice. I just wanted to make other people in the same position aware as it is an additional cost not expected. It would be interesting to know if any other people were charged too.


I understand you fully. IF this is a scam hell will beak loose for sure. I can imagine what Cyprus Mail will write

Anders


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for house insurance referral, I will try them tomorrow.
A little more knowledge of the other matter. Apparently the 2000 Euros was because the seller did not want to pay for the transfer deeds and the developer could only transfer them to the original contract holder, charged at .5% of the original price. I have been told that the seller should have paid. I think we will follow this up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

exup said:


> Thank you for house insurance referral, I will try them tomorrow.
> A little more knowledge of the other matter. Apparently the 2000 Euros was because the seller did not want to pay for the transfer deeds and the developer could only transfer them to the original contract holder, charged at .5% of the original price. I have been told that the seller should have paid. I think we will follow this up.


It is strange that the buyer should be punished because the seller do not pay.

But ofc this is Cyprus.....
Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

exup said:


> Thank you for house insurance referral, I will try them tomorrow.
> A little more knowledge of the other matter. Apparently the 2000 Euros was because the seller did not want to pay for the transfer deeds and the developer could only transfer them to the original contract holder, charged at .5% of the original price. I have been told that the seller should have paid. I think we will follow this up.


This is starting to sound like the seller ripped you off and your solicitor was failing in his duty to you. Perhaps there should have been a stand-off with the seller to see if he would be willing to lose the sale for the €2k.

If all the money has changed hands the games over. You won't get the €2k back, your solicitor won't care and you'll have to accept it. I doubt it will be the last time you get ripped off here!

The only good thing is the government official who ensured the correct monies due were obtained, albeit at your cost.

Pete


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Update: We followed up the tax we paid. It is for depositing the assignment agreement and the solicitor says
_In relation to the fee of deposition of the assignment agreement, this shall always be borne by the assignees/ purchasers, in order to secure their interests on the property. This has nothing to do with the transfer of the property or with the original contract of sale._ 
We did our research but obviously missed this. 
Topquotes did not reply but sorted house insurance with a local office in Peyia, thank you.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

exup said:


> Topquotes did not reply but sorted house insurance with a local office in Peyia, thank you.


I have emailed Topquotes expressing my disappointment at their failure to respond to your email.

If they ignore this one they won't get any more recommendations from me.

*They have responded immediately asking for your name and email details so they can investigate. Can you PM them to me, please.*

Pete


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Public apology. Topquotes did respond and we got a quote. My other half opened it and did not tell me as it was more expensive than other similar quotes at that time. I did not pm as I thought I should admit our mistake publicly so Topquotes could not be to blame. Once again, apologies. I have kept their details however and will try them next year when it is due again.


----------

